# Limping & Anal Glands?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You could try giving her a raw bone, hoping that'd make a tight stool for her and express them on their own...


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Is your dog a puppy? Could be growing pains.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

She's almost 3. She can be pretty rowdy when she runs around with our Min Pin too so muscle strain would make a lot of sense. I just don't know if I need to go to the vet immediately every time or if it's okay to wait a few days to see if it gets better on it's own? I'd really like to know why this might be happening.


----------

